# learned my lesson the hard way



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm pretty new at this whole deer-hunting thing. This past deer season was my 3rd year going, and I was desperately hoping to get my first deer this year. As things turned out, neither my DH or I were able to tag a deer, which was a huge disappointment because the venison we get each year is the majority of our food supply. 

Anyways, on to my story. Last week on Tuesday, the DH and I both got a shot at a really large buck as it ran by. The DH was a lot further away and we know he missed for certain. I was much closer, but as the buck was running full speed and didn't jump or fall or even break stride when I shot, I made the assumption that I missed it. DH and I discussed it, and we ended up not going up to where it was to check for blood or anything, we figured we blew it. Today I found out that either I or another woman out hunting killed the deer. She was on an adjoining property and had shot at him first, he kept going and that is when he ran by the DH and I. When we saw him, he did not appear to be injured at all, no limp and his run appeared totally normal other than the fact he was moving really quickly, and we know he wasn't shot at afterwards, so DH believes that I was the one that actually shot it. The neighbors think they are the ones that shot it. Regardless, unfortunately he wasn't found until 4 days later, the neighbors found him by accident lying dead in some brush. They tagged him themselves, turned out he was a very large non-typical buck. It doesn't bother me so much that they got what we believe to be my deer (although it would have been pretty cool to tag a deer like that as my very first!) but the fact that it was dead for 4 days before it was found and all the meat was spoiled really bothers me. I hate being wasteful, and this to me was a huge waste. I told the DH that I will never make that mistake again. In the future if I get a shot at something, I'll follow up and check for blood or any sign that I might have hit it, even if I believe I missed, like I thought I did in this case. 

There's a 4-day late doe-only late season coming up shortly, so we'll be trying again to harvest some venison then, and I will definitely make a point of following up on any shots I make.

edited to add...my rifle is a .223 single shot. DH says the reason the deer didn't jump or fall or whatever when I shot was because the rifle I use is smaller and so fast, the deer might not have even felt it right away. I don't know if that is possible or not, but if so, it is good to know for the future that something like that could happen!


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Live and learn. Any deer can run over one hundred yards with it's heart and lungs destroyed in those 11 seconds it takes it to die. A .223 hit on a running deer may not show as you said. Anyone who says they haven't made a mistake in their hunting life is either fibbing or the best hunter in the world.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Had a friend (rookie hunter) in Michigan do the same thing one year. We met back at the camper at noon and he said he shot at a deer and it didn't even slow down. He showed me where the deer was when he shot. I found a few spots of blood and trailed it up over a ridge into a cut over area. 
We soon found the gut pile. He learned real fast too.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

First off unless you have pacticed shooting moving target you never shoot at a running deer. Even if you have practiced its not a good idea. Secondly if you do take a shot at a deer and it runs you have a duty to go check for blood . Not doing so is unsportsmanly. 
The reason Our ground is closed to most hunters is because Ive found too many dead deer that no one bothered to trail. So far this fall our timber has produced an 8 a 12 and a 6 point buck all between 9 and 11am , does come through 7-10am . 
Biggest mistake I see hunters make is not entering the hunting area until deer season.Want a successful hunt know the area and the times the deer move through. Ive not had to make a 75 yard shot in years most are within 50 yards.
I hope for your 223 your using the heaviest soft point you can find


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> First off unless you have pacticed shooting moving target you never shoot at a running deer. Even if you have practiced its not a good idea. Secondly if you do take a shot at a deer and it runs you have a duty to go check for blood . Not doing so is unsportsmanly.
> The reason Our ground is closed to most hunters is because Ive found too many dead deer that no one bothered to trail. So far this fall our timber has produced an 8 a 12 and a 6 point buck all between 9 and 11am , does come through 7-10am .
> Biggest mistake I see hunters make is not entering the hunting area until deer season.Want a successful hunt know the area and the times the deer move through. Ive not had to make a 75 yard shot in years most are within 50 yards.
> I hope for your 223 your using the heaviest soft point you can find


Thanks for replying, I am new to this (DH has hunted for many years so I depend on him for a lot of how to go about things.) I do have some comments to make regarding your post. I have heard some people say not to shoot at a running deer. I have done some target shooting and done pretty well with it, but with a moving target it is definitely a lot harder. That said, every single deer my DH has taken in the last several years has been running. Most of those were when someone was driving the woods however...this year it seems like even without the drives they are still running. He told me if one came running by to at least try for it, as we have a family to feed it is worth the attempt. I agree with you 100% that we really messed up by assuming I had missed and not checking for blood, etc. I really screwed that up, and I honestly feel horrible about it....I guess that was the whole point of my original post, that I would NOT make that mistake again. That is a very good point you make also about observing the deer before the season starts. We don't own or live on the property we hunt, it is the DH's family farm, his uncles live there but we have permission to go up whenever we want. I'll definitely have to try a little scouting ahead of time next time around! I'm not sure exactly what my shells are, I'd have to ask the DH on that one. They were recommended for deer by one of the local gun shops. Anyways, thanks for your input on this!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

After years of hunting I finally just quit shooting at running deer. Instead I will raise the rifle and follow it as long as I can in hopes it will stop and look back. Sometimes they just keep going till I see them no more, but once in a while one will stop and look back. Bad mistake on their part, cause that is when I will finally shoot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dont beat yourself up too bad about it. Thats how we learn. Id suggest getting a larger gun if possible. That would increase your chances. A 243 wouldnt kick a whole lot harder but would have MUCH better killing power. And as others have said, always assume youve hit it and check for a blood trail. Many deer wont show any outward signs of being hit Better luck next time!


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Good advice in these responses. A 243 would be a great choice and not produce much felt recoil at all. 
Hitting running deer is something I gave up on too. My mistakes came in gut shooting them. It's real easy to not lead them enough.
Better luck in the doe season!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I noticed you said youre using a 223 single shot. If its a Rossi or NEF, you can get a 243 barrel for it. You'd have to send it to the factory to have it fitted, but once thats done, you could switch barrels any time. It can also be fitted with shotgun barrels

http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Rifles/youth.aspx


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

When you shoot at a deer and "miss", always note two points. One is where the deer was when you shot at it and the other is the last place you saw it. First check where it was when you fired. If the bullet passed through the deer, look for signs of blood from there to 10-15 feet further on the trail. If nothing, then track from there to where you last seen the deer and continue on until either finding a dead deer or proving that it's left the county. I had to go for a heart shot at a standing deer with my .222 a few years back. Deer took off like a rocket and ran over a hill. Since I was trying to thread the bullet between two trees, it looked like a miss. But when I got to that spot, there was a spray of blood on some prickly ash bushes a few steps further on. For the several hundred feet that the deer's flight was visible, there was nothing apparently wrong with it. She barely made it over the hill and dropped. 

Smaller caliber bullets often don't exit the deer and the same goes for some big guns. Twice, my son shot deer with .30-06 and had two entrance holes but no exits from a single shot. Core and jacket separated after passing through brush! Also, the last buck that I shot with a .30-06 had his heart reduced to nothing but mush and I thought that he would never stop running at top speed! 

Another time with my .222, I went to fire at a deer and a sling snap broke just as I pulled the trigger. I was going for a neck shot at a deer quartering away from me. I heard the bullet hit but the deer simply vanished into a lot of thick brush. There was only one way that she could go but impossible to visually follow her. Out of the corner of my eye, there was a quick flash of white. It was her belly showing when she flopped from a liver to heart shot! Without catching that glimpse of white, I may never have found her since all the bleeding was internal. 

Always, and I mean ALWAYS, assume that you hit something every time you pull that trigger. "I think that I only hit a tree." has never been an excuse for not checking.

As for shooting at running deer, the first one I ever shot was running and I dropped her after firing from the hip! But that's a story for another time!

Rowenna, you should be able to find plenty of venison-on-the-hoof in your area yet. Our family hunts a basic triangle from Hollandale to Spring Green to Mineral Point. Those hunting the Point area are getting some monster bucks which are the result of attempting to control the doe populations the past two years. That's why Iowa County had lots more bucks than does during the regular 9-day season. I've informed my shooters that I'm full. Otherwise, I'd have them looking for one for you!

Martin


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll give you credit, at least you're out there trying. When I first started hunting years ago, they're weren't that many deer in Kentucky and I think I hunted about 5 years before I got one. It sure was getting frustrating!
If you go to a store about a month before deer season and look at the magazine racks you'll see all kinds of "Sure fire tips for Whitetails!" or "Tactics for monster Bucks", or "Do's and dont's of deer hunting". Everybody has an opinion on what the best way to deer hunt is. And as far as the "rule" about never shoot at a running deer???? Who decided that? I've got several while running, I've missed several while running. The one I got this year was running. I wanted some deer meat this years. I sat for 2 1/2 days of rotten, windy, rainy weather and didn't see one single deer. Finally, the one I did see winded me at about 75 yards and took off running full tilt parallel to me. And I'm not going to shoot? NOT! One shot, broken neck, fell where I hit it. The thing to consider about a running deer is safety. Be aware of where other hunters are or you suspect they could be, homes, livestock, etc. Don't wait until you see a deer. Prepare ahead of time where your field of fire should be safe so you don't get too focused on the deer and spray bullets everywhere. And, the most important thing....enjoy the outdoors and have fun.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I give you credit for posting this in the hopes that it may save others the same experience. Do they teach shot selection and blood trailing in these hunter safety classes that the states require for new hunters?

I don't shoot at moving deer, I think it just decreases the odds of a quick, humane kill, and may ruin a lot of good meat. I have found several dead deer in the woods that had been gut shot, or shot in the hams. Not a pretty sight. I've had to let a lot of deer go that didn't present what I considered a good shot.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you all for the great ideas and advice, it is really appreciated. Some of you suggested I get a different gun, that has been in the works for a while now. I'll finish out this year with the .223 but out of our tax returns we are planning to get a 22/250 (is that how you write it?) bolt-action. The reason I've got the .223 single shot right now is because I am left-handed and left-handed guns are more expensive. The DH didn't want to get me a more expensive gun that he would be unable to use himself (he's right-handed) until he knew for sure I was going to continue to deer hunt. After 3 years, I think he's established that I'm going to keep going, so now I'll get to upgrade to the better gun! He's actually talking about getting a 22/250 for himself for deer hunting also, everyone we talked to has said they are excellent guns.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> Rowenna, you should be able to find plenty of venison-on-the-hoof in your area yet. Our family hunts a basic triangle from Darlington to Spring Green to Mineral Point. Those hunting the Point area are getting some monster bucks which are the result of attempting to control the doe populations the past two years. That's why Iowa County had lots more bucks than does during the regular 9-day season. I've informed my shooters that I'm full. Otherwise, I'd have them looking for one for you!
> 
> Martin


We're in Grant County so pretty close to you. If you are familiar with the Beetown area that is where we do most of our hunting. There are loads of deer around, this season, except for opening weekend, there were very few people out hunting so the deer were for the most part staying hidden. DH has a muzzleloader and muzzleloader season is going on now so we're hoping he'll have a chance at something in the next few days here, and then after that there is the late doe season which I'll be able to go out for. We do have some venison already, the DH's brother got a couple of small deer and his dad also got a little button buck. All three of these deer were smaller than my dog (LOL I have a saint bernard) but the entire extended family (it is a large family) will all get to share the meat. I also just found out after I posted yesterday that my family is eligible to receive some donation venison (we're low income) so I'm not going to worry quite so much if we aren't able to get a deer.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

boonieman said:


> The thing to consider about a running deer is safety. Be aware of where other hunters are or you suspect they could be, homes, livestock, etc. Don't wait until you see a deer. Prepare ahead of time where your field of fire should be safe so you don't get too focused on the deer and spray bullets everywhere. And, the most important thing....enjoy the outdoors and have fun.


I definitely agree there. When I shot at the buck I was sitting at the top of a ravine that I had been watching for a couple of days. I made sure I knew exactly where the livestock was ahead of time, and I also made sure there were no roads, homes or other hunters in that direction. Otherwise I would not have tried the shot. We had actually hunted another area on a different day where I could see the highway through the trees. I told the DH that I felt very uncomfortable hunting there because of that. We ended up leaving and have no plans of going back to that spot. I worry a lot about safety in general, you can never be too careful, especially when it comes to guns!


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

gilberte said:


> I give you credit for posting this in the hopes that it may save others the same experience. Do they teach shot selection and blood trailing in these hunter safety classes that the states require for new hunters?


I sure hope my experience can help someone else avoid the mistake of not following up on their shots. I know I'll NEVER make that mistake again!

You know that is a very good question about the classes! I took hunter's safety 10 years ago, when I was 17, although I never hunted until much later. I don't remember anything about shot selection or blood trailing being covered in class, although maybe they do now. My 12 year old nephew just went through the class recently, I'll have to ask him if they cover it now.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

First I applaud you for hunting. I do however have a big problem with the .223 single shot for shootin runnin deer. The .22 cal rounds are NOT the best rounds for game. They are not even recomended by very many at all. A semi .223 at runnin game close may be better because your follow ups are available quickly, but you really need to upgrade to the .243 or above class. You can handle a 30-30 or .243 easy enough. I believe savage makes a lefty bolt gun that works well. A lever gun is pretty lefty friendly too if stocked ambidextiously. To not even check the area because "you did not think ya hit it" is WRONG - as you found out. You do owe that to game you shoot at. A lung shot at a runnin deer or heart shot often shows little or no sign of a hit. But the good news is that you are learning.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If your single shot is a "Handi Rifle" you can get different barrels for it. A 22 cal is NOT really big enough to reliably kill deer. PLEASE get at LEAST a 24 caliber!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am in green county wis about an hour east of you it sounds 
i hunt farther north but all of our deer were running this year also 
i think it may have been partly because of how dry it had been and they can hear the rustel of the leaves from the drivers that seems to get them good and spooked and i hear some of these guys talk about deer that stop and turn back to look. when I say running I mean running like a race horse in the 4th turn not the little trot and stop to look i have seen that out of season of and from a tree stand bow hunting 

but you may want to look into a tree stand if your not in one now then you are much more likely to see standing deer or watch them walk in when you get a deer from a tree stand it seems almost unfair they have no idea where the shot came from or wich way to run 

but good luck with opening weekend I don't know if most people realise what wisconsin looks like on opening day imagine 60,000+ in the woods hunting on one day if you go for a drive on opening day it is nearly imposable not to see orange 

one year i hunted one of the large tracts of county owned land just noth of black river falls there were so many hunters they had a cop directing trafic into the place and there were constant shots from the time you could see till 9 am
we only have a 9 day gun deer season followed like you said by a 7 day muzzel loader so hopfuly your luck will be better durring mzldr season
but the deer are pushed hard opening weekend so for the most part people that i have talked to in wisconsin have thier deer by 9 am saturday or shoot a runner later unless like one of my freinds who just seems to have the luck of getting a lot of deer to just wander into the area behind his garden and pastures this is why he got 2 deer if he could hit the broad side of a barn with that new rifle he would have 5 more.

good luck 
Pete


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Rowenna7 said:


> Thanks for replying, I am new to this (DH has hunted for many years so I depend on him for a lot of how to go about things.) I do have some comments to make regarding your post. I have heard some people say not to shoot at a running deer. I have done some target shooting and done pretty well with it, but with a moving target it is definitely a lot harder. That said, every single deer my DH has taken in the last several years has been running. Most of those were when someone was driving the woods however...this year it seems like even without the drives they are still running. He told me if one came running by to at least try for it, as we have a family to feed it is worth the attempt. I agree with you 100% that we really messed up by assuming I had missed and not checking for blood, etc. I really screwed that up, and I honestly feel horrible about it....I guess that was the whole point of my original post, that I would NOT make that mistake again. That is a very good point you make also about observing the deer before the season starts. We don't own or live on the property we hunt, it is the DH's family farm, his uncles live there but we have permission to go up whenever we want. I'll definitely have to try a little scouting ahead of time next time around! I'm not sure exactly what my shells are, I'd have to ask the DH on that one. They were recommended for deer by one of the local gun shops. Anyways, thanks for your input on this!


Sorry didnt mean to come off as harsh as the post looked . 
If you were in our area Id be happy to take ya down and set you up for a doe
though You'd have to use my little rifle . 223s and 06s carry too far for our area . Its a 44 winchester not much kick at all  and they dont run
When I hear someone using a 223 Im always afriad they are using the cheap chinese FMJs which arent good for hunting . 
A hint though on a running deer blow a loud whistle some times they will stop at the sound givinig just enough time to get a good shot . A doe call or buck grunt will also work


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

If you run deer with dogs, some times the only shot you get is running. Having said that most use 12ga buckshot. A quick thought- most deer that are hit when running will drop the tail and quit flagging- they don't slow down just quit flagging.
A .223 will down a deer- a .22 will but the shot placement must be good. Depending on the area that you hunt a .30-30 would be a better choice. Not a bad kick, short guns are faster on target, and cheap ammo.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The factory load Remington .223 would be either 55gr or 60gr with a soft nose. Supposedly one can get it as heavy as 90gr but I've never seen any available. Almost all of my .222 rounds on hand are .223 60gr reloads as versus 50gr factory ammo. Since it's also a military round, there are indeed a lot of cheap low-powered junk around that's made for semi-automatics. The idea there seems to be that if you throw enough of them out there, they are bound to hit something!

At the very moment, I'm looking at what's left of a Remington .243 bullet recovered from last Saturday's buck. That's becoming a popular gun for those wanting accuracy and killing power without setting a smaller person on their behinds. But sometimes I marvel at how much damage that little bullet can inflict. 

As for where Rowenna hunts, I know the area fairly well. There, you are either on top of a hill or in a valley. If one misses there, the only thing that you're apt to hit is another hill! 

Martin


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> As for where Rowenna hunts, I know the area fairly well. There, you are either on top of a hill or in a valley. If one misses there, the only thing that you're apt to hit is another hill!


Yeah! Good old Grant County! All hills, valleys, and draws! I used to hunt around Platteville and Lancaster when I was but a lad. Great way to build lower body muscles. I like the Columbia Co hunting better. I've already got 2 does this year in my backyard and the season goes through Dec 10th!


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> Sorry didnt mean to come off as harsh as the post looked .
> If you were in our area Id be happy to take ya down and set you up for a doe
> though You'd have to use my little rifle . 223s and 06s carry too far for our area . Its a 44 winchester not much kick at all  and they dont run
> When I hear someone using a 223 Im always afriad they are using the cheap chinese FMJs which arent good for hunting .
> A hint though on a running deer blow a loud whistle some times they will stop at the sound givinig just enough time to get a good shot . A doe call or buck grunt will also work


No worries about sounding harsh...I know it is a touchy subject and I just hope that other people reading this thread will be able to learn from it, lots of good advice in all of these posts! 

I'm honestly not sure what an FMJ is...my .223 is from New England Arms, not a real expensive gun but everyone here seems to really like it. It sounds like a definite that I'll be getting a better gun before next season though, DH was thinking a 22/250 but nothing is for certain yet. Lots of people in this thread suggested a .243 and that is something we may consider as well.

You know that is ironic that you mention whistling at running deer...a couple of days before this all happened, I saw several running deer up close but never had a shot. My FIL told me exactly the same thing, to whistle or yell at the deer to try to get them to stop. I never even thought of it with the buck because it all happened too fast, but maybe I'll have a chance to give it a try.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> As for where Rowenna hunts, I know the area fairly well. There, you are either on top of a hill or in a valley. If one misses there, the only thing that you're apt to hit is another hill!
> 
> Martin


*LOL* That is sure the truth! It is a really beautiful area though, and the wildlife is just amazing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am no fan of 22 cal rifles for deer. Yes they can be killed with a 22cal rifle, a 17 for that matter but. I would bet more deer shot with a 22 cal are lost than recovered. I also vote for the 243 win or the 6mm rem as the smallest I would use on deer. 
Why spend the money to buy another 22 cal varmit rifle (22 250) when that 223 of yours is a proven round. There are small weight bullets for the 243 for varmits and larger ones for deer.
If you want just a rifle for deer hunting I would look at the Remington 260 or 7mm 08 also nice mild recoil rounds.
Shop for a used rifle rather than new for a better price. Shop for a pump (Remington model 760) it is amadextris as are levers like the Savage model 99, if you can find one a Winchester model 88. There is nothing wrong with the win. model 94 or Marlin 336 in 30 30 either. There are lefty rifles on the internet auction sites some times. Problem there is you need to know some one with a FFL or be able to drive to pick it up.

It's always a bummer to loose game you shoot at. I feel your pain as I have been there myself. I shot at a deer hit a tree. Figured I messed that shot up but still tracked the deer about 100 yards to a beaver dam with out seeing any blood so quit. Found the deer 10 days latter just on the other side of the beaver dam when we were rabbit hunting. Those spikes from that deer are on a leather thong I carry in my shirt pocket as a reminder every year during deer season.

 Al


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm not sure if you would have time to do this with a single shot but if you see a running deer next time shoot a tree aways in front of it.It might make it stop long enough to give you a shot. I've killed two bucks this year and both I had to grunt to get them to stop. I really wished I could whistle.

Tambo


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

FMJ refers to the bullet not the rifle it stands for full metal jacket .
when looking for a rifle look at the distance your shooting . 
if its 100yards or less you can pick up a 30-30 fairly cheap .
I chose a 44 mag rifle becuase my shots are generally under 100 yars and in thick bush . My bullets not moving very fast 900-1100 fps (foot per second) but at 200 + grains small limbs and twigs dont phase its path. the other advantage is its in the dirt by 400 yards . Im also rather fond of lever actions . 
personally a 243 is about as small as I would go for a deer rifle , a 270 a little better , if moneys no object a 257 roberts . Im no expert by any means Im just lazy and dont like to track a wounded deer .I use semi jacketed hollow points in the 44 though I recently started using hydroshoks , Ive yet to have a deer take more than two steps with either .
For your 223 look for a good core lock soft point bullet , something that will mushroom out nicely but retain as much weight as possible.


----------



## tamatik (Jan 3, 2006)

I was hunting deer in manitoba 23 yrs ago and we drove around a bend heading for our site and saw 3 deer satnding in a hayfeild about 200 yards away..we stopped and got out and the deer saw us but never ran..We both leaned on the truck and had all the time in the world to make ours shots.One deer went straite up in the air as they all ran.We drove around a bend to find away to where they were and there was another deer standing in another feild.We got outa agin and fired..The deer dropped rite there.My buddy was the only one shooting at this one and he figgered it ran ..I said"Nope It dropped".We searched for over 2 hrs looking for that deer after we went to the first one and gutted.We wee about to give up when we drove to within 3 yrds of it.It had fell rite where it stood.but we couldn,t see it for the grass.Really the grass wasn,t to long and quite sparce but still we couldn,t find it..Just goes to show..never give up.I,d have never figgered we couldn,t see a deer down in that thin grass but it was almost invisible.until we were rite on it.heck we nearly ran over it and we were looking hard.
my 2 cents
Gord


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Bearfootfrarm is correct, you can order and have fitted a different cal barrel for a very reasonable price.
http://www.hr1871.com/Support/accessoryProgram.aspx

I use a .270 H & R, but it was .243 when I got it.
Now I have 10 barrels including a .50 cal muzzle loader for the same gun.

I my opinion also, the .223 is too small for deer, (have one of those H&R's in .223 also).
Full metal Jacket rounds are NOT a hunting round, the pref right thru.

As I am getting older now, I don't like to chase down animals.

So chose your gun carefully, sight in so you know where it will shoot, chose your target carefully, (and beyond), take your best shot, never give up and practice, practice, practice.

Been hunting in Crawford county lately


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Rowenna7 said:


> The reason I've got the .223 single shot right now is because I am left-handed and left-handed guns are more expensive. The DH didn't want to get me a more expensive gun that he would be unable to use himself (he's right-handed)


I'm left-handed too. I've never been able to understand why almost everyone chooses to handicap themselves by not learning to shoot from the other side of their body. In my opinion, the only legitimate reason to shoot 'only' right or left-handed is if you're functionally blind (or missing a hand) on the other side. 

A couple of years ago, I had to take a quick shot at a moving buck. I picked up my handgun (off the bench in my tree stand), swung on him, and shot. After I got down to collect him, I realized that I had no recollection of whether I'd shot right or left handed. I had to get back up in the stand and reconstruct the scenario. Turns out that I'd shot right-handed, and I usually shot my single action revolvers with my left.

Mechanical things are built by and for right-handed people. I decided a long time ago that I'd be pretty dumb to waste my time trying to swim upstream.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Its far easier to shoot a handgun with the "wrong" hand than a rifle, because most people have a "dominant eye" also. If your left eye is dominant and you shot right handed with the rifle, youd find yourself leaning over the stock to see the sights. With a handgun it doesnt matter since you simply move it in front of the dominant eye


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

I own both a handgun and a rifle. I definitely agree, with a handgun shooting either right or left-handed doesn't matter too much, although I definitely have a dominant left eye. I've tried shooting rifles righthanded, and for me it is incredibly awkward. Shooting left-handed I'm a pretty good shot, right-handed I doubt I could hit the broad side of a barn *LOL* 

Still, I wouldn't trade being a "lefty" for anything


----------



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi there,

Just want to let you know that sometimes, even when you do follow up a shot you don't find the deer! I have used a 22-250 for hunting before and took a deer with what i thought was a perfect shot, but when i went to the spot i had marked in my mind before the shot, i could find absolutely NO blood! We searched for blood and walked to other areas thinking maybe I had mismarked where i had shot the deer and still nothing. It turns out, also after a few days, that I found that deer. It had not gone far either. I don't think i've ever in my life felt so disrespectful of a creature as i did the moment I saw that animal laying dead, and I was responsible. Two people looking on snow covered ground for blood and we didn't see any. Of course we assumed I had a clean miss. Well, I think we all know about the word "assume" I learned my lesson, and I will never make that mistake again. I just feel sick even thinking about it again. 

To top off this story, among my family we've used that gun to take two other deer, The last one we saw drop, and could have sworn was dead, aside from the fact that even with the deer at our feet there was absolutely NO blood under, near, or coming out of this animals wounds. We couldn't even find the hole! It literally took two people 5 minutes to move the deer enough to cause a few drops to exit the carcass. Unbelievable! I just couldn't imagine that until I saw it myself. 

Too bad I learned the lesson on that the hard way. I will forever follow all my shots, even without blood with that gun!

We can learn the most from a mistake, and in that sense the animal was not wasted, and neither was yours.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

.223 is a freaky little round, depending on the bullet type.


----------

